# How Many Days Can You Hunt A dog



## shwagy357 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am planning on grouse hunting this whole up coming week. I have a Brittany and was planning on hunting the dog a full day monday, full day wednesday, full friday and full saturday. I typically hunt the dog all day every saturday. I was wondering how much is too much for the dog. What do you guys think? I was also wondering if I could squeeze in a half day hunt on tuesday.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will put this into perspective. If you train your dog like a marathon runner it can run a marathon, if you train it for a 100 meter dash it can maybe run a 200 then die off.

I can't sit here and say YES your dog can do it! Run that thing for an hour EVERY day in the summer. I would do this by jumping on your bike. Use a speedometer thing that you can put on it. Increase speed; kind of make workouts for your dog. If your dog can run an hour during the summer it by hunting season it will be ready!

If you hunt your dog only one day a week then take a week trip after 12 hours of hunting it will be tired. I would run that dog a couple days after you get back, maybe say on Tuesday - Thursday. You will have to do some work to get it ready, but it can be done! It looks like you are planning lots of rest for your dog, which is good. I however at times don't even do that. There are some days where they will hunt a week straight.

I hope this helps some. Your dog could probably hunt the days you planned without training, but the dog will not hunt to its full potential!

Mike


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

up his feeding the week prior the hunt to let hiim build a littel fat reserves. durring the hunt feed and espoecally water him properly, and rest him at night and when not hunting. by the end of the hunt week he will prolly be pretty tired and will be noticebally skinny, but he should do just fine.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Feeding him extra the week before wont help with his endurance.

The key is to replace his glycogen stores immediately after he is hunted.

You have a 1/2 hour window where his body will be able to uptake glycogen stores very quickly.

So first let him cool off for 5 minutes with water available then feed the dog a can of high quality dog food, do this immediately when your done hunting for the day.

Don't feed him until you are done for the day though.

A young well conditioned dog should be able to handle the routine you are planning for a week depending on how long each day but willl gradually wear down.

There are glycocharge type products available for this purpose but I think the can of high quality dog for is sufficient.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Bob always posts good advice about dogs!

In my experiences hunting here in North Dakota with my dog and and a bunch of other dogs (mostly labs), there are a lot of variables that can come in to play. What type of cover are you hunting, is it dry out, is there snow cover, is the snow crusty, is the dog in good hunting shape, Are you hunting all day?

In my opinion, your dogs feet will wear out before his heart does if the dog is worth a damn. Nothing is worse on a dogs feet than crusty snow and bean stubble. Those stalks from bean stubble are sharp! I try to limit the amount of bean stubble my dog walks on during the season. I know some people may think I am nuts, but you try running accross a bean field in your bare feet for a few days and we'll see how well you are getting around :lol:

A dogs eyes also take a tremendous amount of abuse when they are huntng. I don't use an eye wash just because I am not sure if I am doing more harm then good if I did use one. I do clean the mucus out of her eyes in the morning with a tissue, but I feel I should be doing more to protect her eyes. Any advice on that issue would be appreciated.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Googles!!!! :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I peel down their eyelids with my thumb and flush with Visine to get debris out.

If you take your thumb and gently position it right under their eye and pull down it will cause the lower eyelid to open and roll downward so you can see any crap they have in their eyes. The debris will normally settle on the bottom. I do the same on the upper eyelid by pressing lightly with my thumb and pushing upward just to check.

I agree with your comments about feet I dont hunt stubble if I have a choice, that stuff is rough.

In late season Labs can hunt more days than most pointers I've had, because they cover a lot less distance and have tougher coats. Labs tend to pace themselves better IMO.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I do carry a bottle of regular saline solution in my first aid kit just in case I need it to flush a cut or if the hound (or me!) has something obvious in her eye. Never used any yet, but I figure it is cheap insurance.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

its not like im feeding him greasy cheese burgers to fatten him up, its not going to slow him down or hurt him. its dog food ! extra feeding will most deffinetly help his endurance( ability to hunt over a long period of time.) after hunting my dog for 3 days straight, from using so much energy and using his fats reserves, he is so leaned out that his ribs show and his hips show. its even worse in my buddies dog. now imagine what he would look like if i didnt provide him with extra food so he would fatten up a little bit before the hunt.... all i do is 5 to 3 days prior i just make sure his dish always has food in it, he will eat how ever much he wants.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good info Bob.I've never heard about replacing his glycogen stores.I feed mine Exceed......which brand of canned food do you use?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ken I just try and find the best grade canned food at the time of the hunt.

I dont usaully feed canned food but use it for this purpose because they will gobble it up even if they are exhausted.

Read the label and pick one with the meat as the first ingredient.

It really does help.


----------

